# Visions of War



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/visions-of-war.html

Does anyone know what this is about?


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

im guessing its an art book for 40k


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Probably a reprint of the visions of war artbook from a few years back. I still have a copy of that one now that I think about it.


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

darkreever said:


> Probably a reprint of the visions of war artbook from a few years back. I still have a copy of that one now that I think about it.


Please correct me, if I am wrong. The old Visions of War was Book 1 of Horus Heresy Artbook series, then it became part of the Horus Heresy Collected Vision. And this year, a newer and updated version called Visions of Heresy was released. :scratchhead:


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

serghe said:


> Please correct me, if I am wrong. The old Visions of War was Book 1 of Horus Heresy Artbook series, then it became part of the Horus Heresy Collected Vision. And this year, a newer and updated version called Visions of Heresy was released. :scratchhead:


Yes, it was.
I think that's an artbook compilation of legendary SM battles


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/visions-of-war-limited-edition.html
This lavish tome curates the full collection of artwork from across every Space Marine Battles novel, novella and audio. Immerse yourself in a wealth of detail and panoramic battle scenes with this seminal collector's piece.

128 pages of full color ilustrations. 1000 copies only. Contains 2 unpublished stories. Helioth, a Scythes of the Emperor story, and Thrill of the Hunt, a White Scars story.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well that's complete and utter BS. I was really looking forward to a Scythes of the Emperor novel by Laurie Goulding after I saw that awesome Scythes cover on Jon Sullivan's facebook page, and instead we get a £40 art novella that is completely superfluous to anyone whose got the entirety of the SMB series already, like me, and a tiny short story.

Real let down.


LotN


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Well that's complete and utter BS. I was really looking forward to a Scythes of the Emperor novel by Laurie Goulding after I saw that awesome Scythes cover on Jon Sullivan's facebook page, and instead we get a £40 art novella that is completely superfluous to anyone whose got the entirety of the SMB series already, like me, and a tiny short story.
> 
> Real let down.
> 
> ...


I was also really looking forward to that novel. A damn shame.
Though I do really like the art work. So I might get it anyways, especially if it has The War for Rynn's World, Overfiend, and any of the Flesh Tearers stuff in it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wait, what the fuck is the size of this thing? Is it the size of a novella or a proper artbook?

Edit: As in the format, is it the size of _Traitors Gorge_ or _Visions of Heresy_?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

128 pages.


----------

